# Dudley Mass. Summer Swap- Sunday August 18th



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 9, 2013)

The Dudley Summer swap will be held out doors at the Stevens Mill on August 18th. This has been a swap and a show in the past but due to lack of interest there has not been a show at the past few swaps but I would really like to see that change if we can get more people to participate. For those that have been before you already know that there are always some good deals to be had and for those who have never been its worth the trip just to check out the Mike the owners bicycle collection and parts for sale. The new pages have not yet been created but you can check the following links for all other information-

http://www.oldroads.com/dudley/

http://www.dudleydorightfleamarket.com/


I also spoke with Mike recently on how to better promote these swaps as well as other local events and we decided to start an email list of vendors, collectors, hobbyists and anyone else that would like info on whats going on in the New England bicycle community. Anyone interested in being on the contact list please email me at- Vintage-Bicycles@outlook.com with your name, any forum user names and a email address and I'll add you to the list. Also, feel free to make suggestions  of any ways you think Mike can improve his shows and I'll forward your ideas to him.
Thanks and hope to see y'all there!
-Brian


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2013)

This is a great meet! Last time I set up at Dudley, I sold everything I brought with me!  EVERYTHING !!!! And I brought nine whole bikes, and a load of parts! Best I did at a swap me in a long time.

  Catfish


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike has updated the info for this event-

http://www.oldroads.com/dudley/

Hope to see you all there!
-Brian


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 22, 2013)

I rarely miss Mikes Dudley meets. Lately attendance has been dwindling which is too bad. Setting up inside can be a burden if you have a lot of stuff to bring in but these outdoor shows should be no problem for anyone. Hopefully more support can be shown for a meet that has the potential to be truly one of the better ones. There is ample parking in the back lot and lots of swap meet space.


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Bike Mike is a great Guy and a wealth of Info on bicycles. The outdoor show should be a good one. I am sure there is going to be some great Items to be had in the swap.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Aug 1, 2013)

I know I'll be there...anyone else?


----------



## kz1000 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have it on my list to do, Still have lots of parts to move. could not make the Howe show because of a graduation party but will do my best to be there.


----------



## bike (Aug 10, 2013)

*Your input please, I have never attended*

$200 in gas and 8 hrs driving- what can I expect?

I heard you have to carry your stuff up 3 stories? is this correct? or just in winter?

"Easy Load In, Easy Load Out "

needs to be some pretty good buying and selling to make it crunch.

Compared to larz? Howes?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 10, 2013)

bike said:


> $200 in gas and 8 hrs driving- what can I expect?
> 
> I heard you have to carry your stuff up 3 stories? is this correct? or just in winter?
> 
> ...






 Attendance has been low at this meet lately but some people have sold much of what they have brought. Attendance has been unpredictable for all the meets lately. I don't know if it's the economy, gas prices or eBay. I just was at Larz today and it seemed both vender and spectator attendance was way down from previous years. 

 This meet will be outdoors so pull up at a parking space and set right up at your car or truck. Even in the summer you don't have to carry your stuff up 3 stories. It's more like 4 or 5 stairs ( 1/2 a story )then down the hall and around the corner. It's kind of a pain if you have a lot of stuff but 3 stories is quite an exaggeration.

$200 in gas. That must mean you are only 10 miles away.


  It's a really tough call to know how attendance and buying will be at this meet.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Aug 10, 2013)

Ken is right, the attendance is hit or miss for the summer Dudley swaps as well as many other summertime bicycle events. What I seemed to here from most people is that with vacations, cook-outs, family functions and what not be more prevalent in the summer it makes it more difficult to find time away from the family to attend these show/swaps. Hopefully what I saw today at Larz Anderson and at the Howe event where there were a lot more family's treating a bicycle show as a fun event for the whole family this will change and summer bicycle shows in New England will flourish. Of course the great weather and beautiful venues for those events made it pretty easy to "drag" the family to.

The last Dudley swap in the spring had the lowest turnout that Ive seen since Mike started having these swaps but if you talk to some of the vendors they will tell you they sold more stuff then than ever before. I know Ed sold EVERYTHING he brought and went home happy. For those vendors that have never been before just a bit of advice, bring lots of smalls and lower priced parts and completes. There are some buyers there looking for fairly priced higher end completes but the vast majority will be buying up project bikes and parts. And if you have any, bring your Schweeeens as that stuff will sell right of your truck as you pull in and probably before the sun comes up! See ya'll there bright and early next Sunday!
-Brian


----------



## catfish (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes! I did sell everything I brought with me. Nine whole bikes, and a lot of parts. It was well worth it for me. Bought some good stuff too.  Plus I got to drive some of Mikes toys.

  Catfish



Bri-In-RI said:


> Ken is right, the attendance is hit or miss for the summer Dudley swaps as well as many other summertime bicycle events. What I seemed to here from most people is that with vacations, cook-outs, family functions and what not be more prevalent in the summer it makes it more difficult to find time away from the family to attend these show/swaps. Hopefully what I saw today at Larz Anderson and at the Howe event where there were a lot more family's treating a bicycle show as a fun event for the whole family this will change and summer bicycle shows in New England will flourish. Of course the great weather and beautiful venues for those events made it pretty easy to "drag" the family to.
> 
> The last Dudley swap in the spring had the lowest turnout that Ive seen since Mike started having these swaps but if you talk to some of the vendors they will tell you they sold more stuff then than ever before. I know Ed sold EVERYTHING he brought and went home happy. For those vendors that have never been before just a bit of advice, bring lots of smalls and lower priced parts and completes. There are some buyers there looking for fairly priced higher end completes but the vast majority will be buying up project bikes and parts. And if you have any, bring your Schweeeens as that stuff will sell right of your truck as you pull in and probably before the sun comes up! See ya'll there bright and early next Sunday!
> -Brian


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 11, 2013)

I rarely set up as  a vendor anymore because I no longer have a truck. If my buddy gets his truck on the road by next week I will be setting up at Dudley as well. I will be there in any case.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 11, 2013)

catfish said:


> Yes! I did sell everything I brought with me. Nine whole bikes, and a lot of parts. It was well worth it for me. Bought some good stuff too.  Plus I got to drive some of Mikes toys.
> 
> Catfish






He does have some great toys downstairs doesn't he? I only got to look, not touch.


----------



## bike (Aug 11, 2013)

*If I can drive (toys)*

I will arrive!


----------



## Woodyhfd (Aug 12, 2013)

I've never been there before, but I was hoping to haul half a dozen bikes up that I'd like to sell. Do I need to register ahead of time for a vendor space?

Thanks.


----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2013)

Just show up and set up. 



Woodyhfd said:


> I've never been there before, but I was hoping to haul half a dozen bikes up that I'd like to sell. Do I need to register ahead of time for a vendor space?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok, it's official. I will be at Dudley on the 18th and be bringing bikes to sell from my collection. I'm opening a B-B-Q restaurant soon and need the money. 

If anyone who is going to the show needs something Columbia let me know and I will look to see if I have it and will bring it for you. Remember that I burn cd's with full catalogs. Check my site for available titles and let me know what you want and I will burn a disc for you. Prices are on the "research material" page of my site but if you contact me from seeing this I will take 50% off or add twice the titles. That is for cd's delivered to the 18th Dudley show only.

http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id74.html


I will also have all my decals and stickers with me. Half price with quantity discounts on those as well at the Dudley show.  

http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id82.html

Let's make it a great show!


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2013)

Ken,     Keep us posted on the BBQ restaurant, and ghood lock with it!  I love BBQ! 

  Catfish





MrColumbia said:


> Ok, it's official. I will be at Dudley on the 18th and be bringing bikes to sell from my collection. I'm opening a B-B-Q restaurant soon and need the money.
> 
> Let's make it a great show!


----------



## bike (Aug 14, 2013)

*Forget the bikes*

Bring the bbq!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 14, 2013)

catfish said:


> Ken,     Keep us posted on the BBQ restaurant, and ghood lock with it!  I love BBQ!
> 
> Catfish






It looks like we just secured a location yesterday. It will be in Southwick Mass. All authentic slow smoked southern style dry rub meats. Pulled pork and brisket sandwiches and platters, ribs and chicken will be on the menu to start. Coleslaw, baked beans and baked mac & cheese for sides..all homemade of course. 

I was thinking about putting an old Columbia on the wall since we will be only about 2 miles from the Columbia factory as the crow fly's.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey, good for you Ken - this world can always use another good BBQ place.  And I think an old Columbia on the wall sounds perfect.  I can see it now - Bikes & BBQ!  Please do keep us informed about your opening.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 15, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> If anyone who is going to the show needs something Columbia let me know and I will look to see if I have it and will bring it for you.




I'd love to find a matching rack for this Wesfield in case you might have one - it's a real deep maroon.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 15, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I'd love to find a matching rack for this Wesfield in case you might have one - it's a real deep maroon.
> 
> View attachment 109058




Sorry, I don't have one of those.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 15, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Hey, good for you Ken - this world can always use another good BBQ place.  And I think an old Columbia on the wall sounds perfect.  I can see it now - Bikes & BBQ!  Please do keep us informed about your opening.






There is a ton of legal stuff, plans to submit and inspections and so forth. We are just getting started on that today now that we have a place. Still, we would like to get it opened by some time in October. When we know the opening date I will put a thread on the break room.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 15, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> There is a ton of legal stuff, plans to submit and inspections and so forth. We are just getting started on that today now that we have a place. Still, we would like to get it opened by some time in October. When we know the opening date I will put a thread on the break room.




Cool - good luck!


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2013)

Old bikes and BBQ would be real cool. I will be out to sample both when you open.

  Catfish




MrColumbia said:


> It looks like we just secured a location yesterday. It will be in Southwick Mass. All authentic slow smoked southern style dry rub meats. Pulled pork and brisket sandwiches and platters, ribs and chicken will be on the menu to start. Coleslaw, baked beans and baked mac & cheese for sides..all homemade of course.
> 
> I was thinking about putting an old Columbia on the wall since we will be only about 2 miles from the Columbia factory as the crow fly's.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 18, 2013)

*Good attendance, great time*

Well, Dudley went great this time as far as I'm concerned. It was much better attendance than last time and I sold a ton of stuff. Never stopped selling from 7:30 to about 11:30. Thanks Mike! It was also great to see all of you Cabers today. Perfect weather and a bike swap meet, what can be better. If I had a beer maybe...oh, that's another post.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 18, 2013)

And thanks to you Ken, for bringing along this nice little 86-year old lady.  I love the cool  graphics on these old Columbias.
It was good to see you, Paul, Bri and Stevie - see ya'll at Copake in October.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 18, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> And thanks to you Ken, for bringing along this nice little 86-year old lady.  I love the cool  graphics on these old Columbias.
> It was good to see you, Paul, Bri and Stevie - see ya'll at Copake in October.
> 
> View attachment 109525View attachment 109526View attachment 109527View attachment 109535




Enjoy her as much as I have these past few years. She will live longer than all of us.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 18, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> ...She will live longer than all of us.




Ain't that the truth...


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 18, 2013)

Great day at the swap today. Put some faces to some names. Sold all my bikes but one. Also got a great parts bike along with a killer muscle bike from Brian in Rhode island. Always a good time to chat and bust B@&%S with everyone. So all in all a great day.


----------



## bike (Aug 18, 2013)

*Great fun!*

Good to see the cabers- Thanks to Ken and Curtis for goodies- I bought almost everthing I wanted! Forgot to take pix! Seems to be my MO...


----------



## mike j (Aug 19, 2013)

*Good times*

Nice swap meet, I want some more. Picked up some really good parts, for current & future projects. Scored a nice patina late 40s to early 50s skip tooth Rollfast for my wife, whether she want's it or not. Got to meet some of the Cabe'rs too. Sooner or later I may have to start selling something.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 19, 2013)

StevieZ said:


> Great day at the swap today. Put some faces to some names. Sold all my bikes but one. Also got a great parts bike along with a killer muscle bike from Brian in Rhode island. Always a good time to chat and bust B@&%S with everyone. So all in all a great day.




COOL! now you have enough dough for that whizzer kit


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 19, 2013)

But I already have a whizzer LOL


----------

